# Black Magic's Hot Summer deals.



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

I promised a shit load of customers I would do a 4th special hydro deals...

I've had a great turn out with our 3 pump kits deal, but want to move some 1/2'' comp street pumps specials!!!!!

2 pump all chrome Comp 1/2'' set-up with H.D delta square bottom dump (_chrome steel bottom and High current coil_), choice of #9 or #11 gears ,H.D hitachi chrome motors, 6 accumax soleniods,8 thru 14 cylinders,Deep cups and rear coil-over,powerballs, 2.5 or 3 ton coils, 6 switches,all High Pressure hoses with bit to wire crimp ends( _not that cheap shit that blows the ends off)_








_*Complete kit for *_$945

3 pump/3 dump Comp 1/2'' All chrome Street set-up. Same pumps/dumps/coils/cylinders as above, Deep cups and coil-ver with powerballs, (red)precut rear coils, Front pump has high flow check and y-block.
*Complete kit *$1295

These kits will be until 7-30-09


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

sounds like some damm good deals!!!


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

TTT for BMH Fam!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jul 7 2009, 11:40 PM~14408871
> *TTT for BMH Fam!
> *


Whats suop Hawaiian punch.... :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

doin good homie. i got scolded from the boss yesterday. she told me off.
did u get my order today? i'll pm yo buddy.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jul 7 2009, 11:50 PM~14408940
> *doin good homie. i got scolded from the boss yesterday. she told me off.
> did u get my order today? i'll pm yo buddy.
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:Maybe Big M or O.J..????? Don't trip we gots your back...Oh wait I remember ,something about a 4 week wait on a DUMP!!!!Not from us rite :biggrin: The competition  doing big thangs


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

yeah but is that truebout them 411 on u know who about you know what? ima pm u the order.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

damn ron you musta gave yourself one hell of a knot on your head,them deals hella bomb....

too bad im goin with air on my ride though..

but ima have to get some adjustable trailing arms from you though...:biggrin:

cant have binding on 3wheels...


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

sounds like more good deals..... sounds like alot more work..... :biggrin: 
TTT 4 BMH :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

dam good deals from the industry leader yet again :thumbsup:


----------



## ehnihl (Mar 31, 2009)

Looks like there are some good deals...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 7 2009, 11:24 PM~14409152
> *damn ron you musta gave yourself one hell of a knot on your head,them deals hella bomb....
> 
> too bad im goin with air on my ride though..
> ...


Why you going with air homie?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

WE ALSO GOT ADEL II OG FINISH..285$ :0 :0 

& 1" SIDEWINDER PISTON 475$ RAW FINISH.. :0 :0 

MAN HE BUMP HIS HEAD HARD.. :roflmao: ..SO I DONT KNO HOW LONG THIS SPECIAL IS GO'N TO LAST :dunno: .. SO GET YOUR ORDERS IN


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

dam good deals


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jul 8 2009, 03:29 PM~14414235
> *WE ALSO GOT ADEL II OG FINISH..285$ :0  :0
> 
> & 1" SIDEWINDER PISTON 475$ RAW FINISH.. :0  :0
> ...




















*Chrome and Polished Super duty *385.00 ... 3 in stock

*Chrome and Black Anodized Super duty* 420.00 ...7 in stock


----------



## BOULEVARD-EPT (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

damn, good deals!


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 8 2009, 03:20 PM~14414789
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 I WANT THE BLACK 1  :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

Good deals, might be calling you soon , :wow:

PM me a price but with 3/4 block and 3/4 fittings, No Dumps


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigbody93 (Feb 2, 2007)

I KNOW WHERE I'M GETTING MY SET-UP FROM NEXT TIME :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

how much for 2 italian dumps? a set of power balls? and a set of deep cups(front)? pair of 1 ton pre cuts and a pair of mach 3s?(all shipped to 95351 and without)


seperate prices please. moneys a bit tight and i want to see what i can afford :uh: 


thanks in advanced  


i hear so much good about you guys, so maybe i shuld start dealing with your guys


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: .SWEET DEAL RON.


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Jul 8 2009, 03:14 PM~14415261
> *TTT
> *


 :wave:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Jul 9 2009, 03:57 AM~14420967
> *:wave:
> *


WHATS UP JERRY :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

TTT for some badass deals, you cant get quality like this anywhere else.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT good deals!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 7 2009, 10:48 PM~14408408
> *I promised a shit load of customers I would do a 4th special hydro deals...
> 
> I've had a great turn out with our 3 pump kits deal, but want to move some 1/2'' comp street pumps specials!!!!!
> ...


  how long is this going to last


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics+Jul 7 2009, 11:48 PM~14408408-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Jul 9 2009, 02:57 AM~14420967
> *:wave:
> *


what up Jerry


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Jul 9 2009, 10:47 AM~14423849
> *what up Jerry
> *


Whats up homie :wave: Whats good....


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 9 2009, 06:13 AM~14421472
> *WHATS UP JERRY :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn it cant get much cheaper than that


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jul 8 2009, 09:01 PM~14418183
> *how much for 2 italian dumps? a set of power balls? and a set of deep cups(front)? pair of 1 ton pre cuts and a pair of mach 3s?(all shipped to 95351 and without)
> seperate prices please. moneys a bit tight and i want to see what i can afford :uh:
> thanks in advanced
> ...


pm'd you the prices.. if you need to order hit us up..1-866-magic-33..


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 7 2009, 09:48 PM~14408408
> *I promised a shit load of customers I would do a 4th special hydro deals...
> 
> I've had a great turn out with our 3 pump kits deal, but want to move some 1/2'' comp street pumps specials!!!!!
> ...


ttt


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Jul 9 2009, 10:52 AM~14423921
> *Whats up homie  :wave: Whats good....
> *


nada damn thing Doggy, might be needing some stuff,
gotta get that car done first, going out for paint in a few days,

ill take you them other fittings sometime next week,


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jul 8 2009, 09:01 PM~14418183
> *how much for 2 italian dumps? a set of power balls? and a set of deep cups(front)? pair of 1 ton pre cuts and a pair of mach 3s?(all shipped to 95351 and without)
> seperate prices please. moneys a bit tight and i want to see what i can afford :uh:
> thanks in advanced
> ...


 :scrutinize:


----------



## MAKING HATERZ 93 (Jan 15, 2006)

these are some clean ass deals i need a 3 pump set up for my 68 :cheesy:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Jul 9 2009, 08:49 PM~14430197
> *nada damn thing Doggy, might be needing some stuff,
> gotta get that car done first, going out for paint in a few days,
> 
> ...


SOUNDS GOOD  IF YOUR IN THE NEIGHBORHOOD STOP BY


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 8 2009, 12:48 AM~14408408
> *I promised a shit load of customers I would do a 4th special hydro deals...
> 
> I've had a great turn out with our 3 pump kits deal, but want to move some 1/2'' comp street pumps specials!!!!!
> ...


how much would it be if you went with center port side returns?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAKING HATERZ 93_@Jul 9 2009, 10:22 PM~14430538
> *these are some clean ass deals i need a 3 pump set up for my 68  :cheesy:
> *


sup homie.. jus hit us up when you ready to order..1-866-magic-33..


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Jul 9 2009, 10:44 PM~14430801
> *how much would it be if you went with center port side returns?
> *


sup homie.. sent you a pm with the price... hit us up when you ready to order..
1-866-magic-33..


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 9 2009, 11:56 AM~14423974
> *damn it cant get much cheaper than that
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Yo M you guys got the drop mounts for gbody. Did ron pickm up?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jul 10 2009, 03:17 PM~14437015
> *Yo M you guys got the drop mounts for gbody. Did ron pickm up?
> *


yea we got you holms.. hit us up at the shop


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

ima get this order from the dude n i'll call you at the shop or i'll call ron on the celly. oh but u guys busy for da denver show right?


----------



## NvrDoneD50 (Jun 25, 2009)

how much for 2 1/2 street pumps?


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

You dont need a sale to get me to buy from BMH....Althou it helps:biggrin: 

I might grab a 3 pump next week buuutttt we will see.


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

My big grin didnt work so here he is :biggrin:


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

oooooo and i want a t-shirt with my order. hehehe


3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Ahhwataday, HYDROHOLICS.NET, Psych0


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

TTT for our specials!! On our way back from Denver talk to you all on TUESDAY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Jul 13 2009, 12:44 PM~14459238
> *TTT for our specials!! On our way back from Denver talk to you all on TUESDAY!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## goof (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Jul 7 2009, 11:41 PM~14409261
> *sounds like more good deals..... sounds like alot more work..... :biggrin:
> TTT 4 BMH  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## anita (Jan 20, 2009)

wat im i lookin at for a steel 3/4 piston wit all 3/4 fitings return line,= the dump i already hav the an adex. shiped to 89506 please PM me thanks. BLACKMAGIC#1


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by anita_@Jul 13 2009, 09:23 PM~14464669
> *wat im i lookin at for a steel 3/4 piston wit all 3/4 fitings return line,= the dump i already hav the an adex. shiped to 89506 please PM me thanks. BLACKMAGIC#1
> *


CROME IS 820..RAW IZ 710.. IDK THE SHIP'N TILL WE BOX IT UP..


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 7 2009, 09:48 PM~14408408
> *I promised a shit load of customers I would do a 4th special hydro deals...
> 
> I've had a great turn out with our 3 pump kits deal, but want to move some 1/2'' comp street pumps specials!!!!!
> ...


A HOMIE ARE THESE KITS READY TO PICK UP OR DO I NEED TO CONTACT YOU IN ADVANCE TO PUT IT TOGETHER.


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

TTT for some great DEALS from BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS!!!!!!


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Jul 15 2009, 10:52 AM~14481826
> *TTT for some great DEALS from BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS!!!!!!
> *


yesssssssssssss mammmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Jul 15 2009, 10:52 AM~14481826
> *TTT for some great DEALS from BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS!!!!!!
> *


Yeah that's the REAL BOSS talking!
Get your set up while its hot!


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ahhwataday_@Jul 11 2009, 03:32 PM~14443706
> *I might grab a 3 pump next week buuutttt we will see.
> *


My sister lost her job. fire dept shut down the building. Somethin wasnt up to code. She is a student out of state so i got to look out for fam. Im gona have to put it off for a while to make sure she is gonna be able to make it.


----------



## anita (Jan 20, 2009)

3/4 piston with #9 in it how much$$$


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by anita_@Jul 16 2009, 04:05 AM~14490337
> *3/4 piston with #9 in it how much$$$
> *


do you want it in crome or raw finish.. complete pump with the dump & fittings or
jus the pump with a #9 :dunno:


----------



## anita (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jul 16 2009, 10:54 AM~14492850
> *do you want it in crome or raw finish.. complete pump with the dump & fittings or
> jus the pump with a #9 :dunno:
> *


just the 3/4 pump wit #9 in raw finish.


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

To the top for cool deals that will keep you cool in this summertime heat.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by anita_@Jul 16 2009, 05:02 PM~14496453
> *just the 3/4 pump wit #9 in raw finish.
> *


pm sent


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt for my bmh fam


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jul 17 2009, 11:06 AM~14503491
> *pm sent
> *


 :cheesy: NICE SIG


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 17 2009, 11:48 AM~14503889
> *:cheesy: NICE SIG
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jul 17 2009, 11:06 AM~14503491
> *pm sent
> *


HOW MUCH FOR THE GENERATION 3 PISTON TANK KIT? I GOT A NEW 1" SIDEPORT BLACK MAGIC BLOCK AND A NEW MOTOR AND NUMBER 9 GEARHEAD! JUST NEED THE PISTON KIT? RAW AND CHROME?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Jul 17 2009, 07:42 PM~14507932
> *HOW MUCH FOR THE GENERATION  3 PISTON TANK KIT? I GOT A NEW 1" SIDEPORT BLACK MAGIC BLOCK AND A NEW MOTOR AND NUMBER 9 GEARHEAD! JUST NEED THE PISTON KIT? RAW AND CHROME?
> *


it's 250$ raw & 325$ in crome


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 7 2009, 09:48 PM~14408408
> *I promised a shit load of customers I would do a 4th special hydro deals...
> 
> I've had a great turn out with our 3 pump kits deal, but want to move some 1/2'' comp street pumps specials!!!!!
> ...


TTT


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

TTT for the Darkside!


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

how much for this but with a chrome whammy tank?









[/IMG]


----------



## incman78 (Sep 19, 2007)

man i need to bring my box caprice to you guys to have it cut. but how much for a 2 pump 2 dump setup with 6's and 12's 2 squares #11 in the back #13 in the front piston pump?


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by incman78_@Jul 18 2009, 07:07 PM~14514023
> *man i need to bring my box caprice to you guys to have it cut. but how much for a 2 pump 2 dump setup with 6's and 12's 2 squares #11 in the back #13 in the front piston pump?
> *


hitt us up if you need anything installed were in amarillo (rj customs) or theres lil mo hydraulics in witchita kansas


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Jul 18 2009, 07:19 PM~14513723
> *how much for this but with a chrome whammy tank?
> 
> 
> ...


95.00 extra for the chrome whammy upgrade,


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

WHAT ABOUT MOTORS? IM BOUT TO RUN 8 BATTERIES TO A MOTOR AND I NEED A GOOD MOTOR THAT WILL LAST?!!!


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

A HOMIES JUST WANTED TOO THANK THE BLACK MAGIC CREW. PIC UP A SET UP TODAY ALL THE WAY FROM LONG BEACH, AND YOU GUYS SHOWED ME AND THE STYLISTICS MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT. BIG M, TEE-JAY, L JAY OR OJ AND THE REST OF THE CREW THANKS AGAIN HOMIES MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT :thumbsup:


----------



## 84juicedbox (Nov 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 8 2009, 12:48 AM~14408408
> *I promised a shit load of customers I would do a 4th special hydro deals...
> 
> I've had a great turn out with our 3 pump kits deal, but want to move some 1/2'' comp street pumps specials!!!!!
> ...


how much for the 2 pump set up but insted of delta's i want italians and #9 gears in both pumps. 8 and 12 inch cylinders one pair of 3 ton coils and one pair 2.5 ton. shipped to 32822. thanks in advance homie


----------



## incman78 (Sep 19, 2007)

> *hitt us up if you need anything installed were in amarillo (rj customs) or theres lil mo hydraulics in witchita kansas*


what'd it cost me to do a frame wrap and a 2 pump 2 dump setup with a piston to the nose on 8 batteries, 4 tons up front under some 6 inch stroke with 3 in the back on some 12" coilovers?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG GIZMOE+Jul 19 2009, 01:27 AM~14515681-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will get ya a price on Monday


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

How much shipped to Winnipeg MB Canada? 8's and 14" cyls with the #9 gears.
also how much mnore to upgrade to 16's instead of the 14's


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 19 2009, 11:30 PM~14522654
> *No problem Big Homie, Glad the guys got you straight...Heard you had to wait a minute till the showed up???? Saturdays are lazy for us...LOL
> 
> I will get ya a price on Monday
> *


GOOD LOOKIN OUT BLACK MAGIC CREW.. THE WAIT WAS ALL GOOD JUST ALITTLE ROAD TRIP TO PIC UP ONE OF YOUR SET-UPS.. BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS IS THE SHITTTT


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG GIZMOE_@Jul 20 2009, 07:58 AM~14523641
> *GOOD LOOKIN OUT BLACK MAGIC CREW.. THE WAIT WAS ALL GOOD JUST ALITTLE ROAD TRIP TO PIC UP ONE OF YOUR SET-UPS.. BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS IS THE SHITTTT
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Jul 20 2009, 03:10 AM~14522983
> *How much shipped to Winnipeg MB Canada?  8's and 14" cyls with the #9 gears.
> also how much mnore to upgrade to 16's instead of the 14's
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 7 2009, 10:48 PM~14408408
> *I promised a shit load of customers I would do a 4th special hydro deals...
> 
> I've had a great turn out with our 3 pump kits deal, but want to move some 1/2'' comp street pumps specials!!!!!
> ...


damn you guys..you keep doing these deals and i just have to keep sending people ur direction when i get PM'ed about 35 times a day lol...youre gonna have to start doing a KINGFISH SPECIAL lol...but much props for hooking new riders up and giving them a good experience..

*also people should take note that the quality of their product is still up and the cost of the setups still down with the cost of materials up...so show your love to the BMH family by jumping on this special since they are always showing us love with their pricing...*


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

THANKS KINGFISH!!! Price's haven't changed in a real long time and the Specials are KILLER!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

:wave: hey jess! i will be puttin in my order next week!



> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Jul 22 2009, 01:00 PM~14550700
> *THANKS KINGFISH!!! Price's haven't changed in a real long time and the Specials are KILLER!!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Jul 22 2009, 02:00 PM~14550700
> *THANKS KINGFISH!!! Price's haven't changed in a real long time and the Specials are KILLER!!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


you know i take notice of the little things hehe...


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

TTT For BMH, Get it while its hot. :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

back to the top for the deals


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jul 22 2009, 11:45 PM~14556889
> *back to the top for the deals
> *


TTT


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

TTT Got till the end of the month!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Jul 23 2009, 02:11 PM~14560760
> *TTT Got till the end of the month!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


How much shipped to Winnipeg MB Canada? 8's and 14" cyls with the #9 gears, and 3tons


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Jul 23 2009, 12:16 PM~14560814
> *How much shipped to Winnipeg MB Canada?  8's and 14" cyls with the #9 gears, and 3tons
> *


pm sent..


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jul 23 2009, 05:18 PM~14562740
> *pm sent..
> *


thanks, pm replied. :biggrin:


----------



## incman78 (Sep 19, 2007)

Ttt for a price quote


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by incman78_@Jul 23 2009, 05:50 PM~14563741
> *Ttt for a price quote
> *



they cant quote a price unless they know what ya want homie...the kits pricing is already established in here so unless u got other parts needed then you need to specify them


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

TTT bfore its too late.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jul 24 2009, 08:28 AM~14568525
> *TTT bfore its too late.
> *



these kits are gonna go like hot cakes and if the demand for them is up, im pretty sure ron will extend the offer of this kit for the price its going for...


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

What up Jerry, Ron, Good prices, 
keep it going Homeboy, 
if i had the dough ide pick up a few of them, 

:thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

TTT


----------



## incman78 (Sep 19, 2007)

> *they cant quote a price unless they know what ya want homie...the kits pricing is already established in here so unless u got other parts needed then you need to specify them*


i did specify what i was lookin for.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 7 2009, 09:48 PM~14408408
> *I promised a shit load of customers I would do a 4th special hydro deals...
> 
> I've had a great turn out with our 3 pump kits deal, but want to move some 1/2'' comp street pumps specials!!!!!
> ...


ttt


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by incman78_@Jul 25 2009, 02:51 PM~14579730
> *i did specify what i was lookin for.
> *


oh i must have missed that part..i only seen the TTT FOR PRICE QUOTE...i just wanted to make sure u werent half asleep and missed what u needed lol


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Jul 24 2009, 02:06 PM~14572994
> *What up Jerry, Ron, Good prices,
> keep it going Homeboy,
> if i had the dough ide pick up a few of them,
> ...


Whats up dawg :wave:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jul 25 2009, 03:21 PM~14580160
> *oh i must have missed that part..i only seen the  TTT FOR PRICE QUOTE...i just wanted to make sure u werent half asleep and missed what u needed lol
> *


see what happen's when the fish swim's out into the ocean! :0


----------



## meza5th (Sep 2, 2005)

How much shipped to 30721 #9 gears 8 & 12 cylinders 2.5 & 3 ton coils thanx


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

Great deal on that 2 pump kit. I believe I know someone who just might be interested.


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

Kits are flying off the shelves hurry while the gettings good!!!! 

4 DAYS AND COUNTING!!!!


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## LUXTACY (Jul 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## KDM66 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 7 2009, 10:48 PM~14408408
> *I promised a shit load of customers I would do a 4th special hydro deals...
> 
> I've had a great turn out with our 3 pump kits deal, but want to move some 1/2'' comp street pumps specials!!!!!
> ...


WHAT ABOUT A EXACT SAME BUT 4 PUMP KIT AND SHIPPED TO 77598


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KDM66_@Jul 27 2009, 02:20 PM~14595583
> *WHAT ABOUT A EXACT SAME BUT 4 PUMP KIT AND SHIPPED TO 77598
> *


pm'd sent


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

THANKS AGAIN FOR THE SET-UP AND PROUD TO ROLL WITH THE BLACK MAGIC JUICE IN MY CHEVY BOXX.... :thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

Whatsup Ron... Wheres your Kum and Go avatar? lol


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

3 more days left.... TTT


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jul 28 2009, 02:15 AM~14601952
> *3 more days left.... TTT
> *


 :0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Jul 26 2009, 12:51 AM~14583022
> *see what happen's when the fish swim's out into the ocean! :0
> *


dont worry about my part of the sea, you have bigger things to finish lol


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Jul 28 2009, 11:48 AM~14605676
> *TTT
> *


 :wave:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:0


----------



## groupe-68 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 8 2009, 12:48 AM~14408408
> *I promised a shit load of customers I would do a 4th special hydro deals...
> 
> I've had a great turn out with our 3 pump kits deal, but want to move some 1/2'' comp street pumps specials!!!!!
> ...


 i would like to get 2 of the 2/pump kits and 1 of the 3/pump comp. kit. what would be the cost with shipping to code 92028? 
p.s. how long would it take for you to ship?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by groupe-68_@Jul 28 2009, 09:16 PM~14610236
> *i would like to get 2 of the 2/pump kits and 1 of the 3/pump comp. kit. what would be the cost with shipping to code 92028?
> p.s.  how long would it take for you to ship?
> *



*BALLIN*


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jul 28 2009, 10:40 AM~14604425
> *:0
> *


i could be wrong , i thought was til the end of the month. :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

hey ron the 3 pump set up went thru. prez of UCE hawaii chapter will be runnin BMH in their impala.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

bump for a good head banging :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by groupe-68_@Jul 28 2009, 08:16 PM~14610236
> *i would like to get 2 of the 2/pump kits and 1 of the 3/pump comp. kit. what would be the cost with shipping to code 92028?
> p.s.  how long would it take for you to ship?
> *


sup homie.. i sent you a pm on the price & ship'n.. this special is until july 31st.. so when you ready to order give us a call..1-866-magic-33.. thank's


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jul 28 2009, 10:39 PM~14612160
> *i could be wrong , i thought was til the end of the month. :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Jul 27 2009, 11:25 PM~14600862
> *Whatsup Ron... Wheres your Kum and Go avatar? lol
> *


was gonna send that ***** a shirt but didnt know his size,lol


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 7 2009, 09:48 PM~14408408
> *I promised a shit load of customers I would do a 4th special hydro deals...
> 
> I've had a great turn out with our 3 pump kits deal, but want to move some 1/2'' comp street pumps specials!!!!!
> ...


2 more day's left..get it while they last.. this is a very good deal..


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

fooo shizzzle


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

hey ron, what the price for 2 8in. cylinders, right now i'm running cce cylinders and the seals keep blowing whenever i hop, and i'm only doing a couple of inches. hate to see if i was doing it big like you guys.
shipped to 60411


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Jul 30 2009, 04:25 PM~14630782
> *hey ron, what the price for 2 8in. cylinders, right now i'm running cce cylinders and the seals keep blowing whenever i hop, and i'm only doing a couple of inches.  hate to see if i was doing it big like you guys.
> shipped to 60411
> *


sent you a pm on the price..


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

:biggrin: Get it while its HOT!!!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

wake up sleepy head's.. today is the last day of the special..so get your order's in..cuz when it's gone it's gone..ill be here to 7pm to take your orders.. so get the hotest deal's go'n rite now..1-866-magic-33..


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jul 31 2009, 11:58 AM~14638614
> *wake up sleepy head's.. today is the last day of the special..so get your order's in..cuz when it's gone it's gone..ill be here to 7pm to take your orders.. so get the hotest deal's go'n rite now..1-866-magic-33..
> *


I think the guys will be releived when this sale is over, cuz ship'n 4 to 5 kits a day in 108 degree temp. is some bullsit :biggrin:

























Jermaine your shit is going out too...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jul 31 2009, 01:53 PM~14639136
> *I think the guys will be releived when this sale is over, cuz ship'n 4 to 5 kits a day in 108 degree temp. is some bullsit :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



haha in that case *HEY RON EXTEND THE SALE A LITTLE LONGER *


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

:thumbsup: 



> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jul 31 2009, 11:58 AM~14638614
> *wake up sleepy head's.. today is the last day of the special..so get your order's in..cuz when it's gone it's gone..ill be here to 7pm to take your orders.. so get the hotest deal's go'n rite now..1-866-magic-33..
> *


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 7 2009, 09:48 PM~14408408
> *I promised a shit load of customers I would do a 4th special hydro deals...
> 
> I've had a great turn out with our 3 pump kits deal, but want to move some 1/2'' comp street pumps specials!!!!!
> ...


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

last day jump on that shizzzzle


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

2 & a half hours left..dont miss out.. get your kit now before time run's out


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

hey any deals going on for august ???


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Jul 31 2009, 05:23 PM~14641546
> *hey any deals going on for august ???
> *


:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: maybe.. but if you want this deal there is only an hour & a half left..


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

lesser then an hour leff..tic toc tic toc..the clock is about to stop..where here till 7pm. so hit us up with your order..1-866-magic-33


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Sup Perm :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jul 31 2009, 06:12 PM~14641967
> *Sup Perm :biggrin:
> *


wut's crack'n holms.. jus try'n to hook up all the homies with this good ass deal we got go'n..


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

thank's every one that orderd the special.. but like all good thing's the sale is over.
be on the look out for upcoming specials..


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jul 31 2009, 07:02 PM~14642452
> *ITS NEVER OVER TILL GODS SAY ITS OVER </span>:biggrin:*


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Its not over yet cause we are 3 hours behind


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Aug 1 2009, 08:18 AM~14645642
> *Its not over yet cause we are 3 hours behind
> *


hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 31 2009, 07:07 PM~14642507
> *ITS NEVER OVER TILL GODS SAY ITS OVER :biggrin:
> *


you must not have read ron's signature..


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

thanks bmh i received my springs an cylinders this week greatly appreciated


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Aug 1 2009, 05:02 PM~14648220
> *thanks bmh i received my springs an cylinders this week greatly appreciated
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 2 2009, 10:40 AM~14651954
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

sup homie :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 3 2009, 10:38 AM~14659560
> *sup homie  :biggrin:
> *


it's been hella bizy here..we sold a shit load of kit's for the special.. jus try'n to get all the kit's out.. sup out there how's everything go'n


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Yo M can u find out if Shaggy can bend me sum return lines for my rear pumps and I'll bring up my faucet slow downs to go with it when I see you guys for the show?
I'll be givin you or oj a call to purchase those gbody accessories so get'm boxed up ready to go. Thanks


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Aug 3 2009, 03:07 PM~14661684
> *Yo M can u find out if Shaggy can bend me sum return lines for my rear pumps and I'll bring up my faucet slow downs to go with it when I see you guys for the show?
> I'll be givin you or oj a call to purchase those gbody accessories so get'm boxed up ready to go. Thanks
> *


naw,maybe,I don't know????
Give me a call


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

_First off,_ I would personally like to say *Thanks* for all the people that got in on these deals...We would not be anything with out our customers.. :0 LOL,* But all bullshit aside Thanks for Buying the Best Hydraulics availible*  

I will be doing some suspension sales in the near future....To help keep the game going :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

I'll hit ur cell up when I pau work.


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 3 2009, 02:18 PM~14661809
> *First off, I would personally like to say Thanks for all the people that got in on these deals...We would not be anything with out our customers.. :0 LOL, But all bullshit aside Thanks for Buying the Best Hydraulics availible
> 
> I will be doing some suspension sales in the near future....To help keep the game going :biggrin:
> *



:0 :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

no, thank you for throwin out these good deals! cant wait to see mine



> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 3 2009, 02:18 PM~14661809
> *First off, I would personally like to say Thanks for all the people that got in on these deals...We would not be anything with out our customers.. :0 LOL, But all bullshit aside Thanks for Buying the Best Hydraulics availible
> 
> I will be doing some suspension sales in the near future....To help keep the game going :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

now you do a suspension kit after i bought a set of uppers n lowers with drop mounts n slip. nice timing.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Aug 3 2009, 05:38 PM~14663203
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


Get off my topic....you go know...you go prohopper :cheesy: 

Wad up Big Danny


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 3 2009, 03:18 PM~14661809
> *First off, I would personally like to say Thanks for all the people that got in on these deals...We would not be anything with out our customers.. :0 LOL, But all bullshit aside Thanks for Buying the Best Hydraulics availible
> 
> I will be doing some suspension sales in the near future....To help keep the game going :biggrin:
> *



ya like next month lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

your guys' product reminds me of the bubble gum commerical where shit just lasts and lasts and lasts...


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 4 2009, 12:56 AM~14668746
> *your guys' product reminds me of the bubble gum commerical where shit just lasts and lasts and lasts...
> *


too bad my boto doesnt last n last :biggrin:


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

nah more like da trojan man commericals, dis shit dont bust! lol


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

M lmk when my shit goes out today I gave them my card#


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Aug 4 2009, 12:36 PM~14672284
> *M lmk when my shit goes out today I gave them my card#
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Its packed n she charged it already?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Aug 4 2009, 02:31 PM~14672805
> *Its packed n she charged it already?
> *


custom made in the morning shipped by 4 p.m ...now thats service....hahah

your lucky I like you...I mean wanna stay at ur house when we come to hawaii



LOL :biggrin: 






Don't trip I'm grounded from vacations for aleast a year...so get ready then


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

another 5 kits going out today Thanks everyone  








O.J and Chase were busy little bees today :0 

some more new specials to come :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 5 2009, 12:52 AM~14679447
> *another 5 kits going out today Thanks everyone
> 
> 
> ...



a few more specials like this and you could afford some A/C up in that bitch lol or a swamp cooler


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 4 2009, 11:52 PM~14679447
> *another 5 kits going out today Thanks everyone
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN ITS GOOD TO SEE THAT YALL HAVE ALOT OF BUSINESS DURING THE RECESSION! BLACKMAGIC HYDRAULICS ALWAYS!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Aug 5 2009, 01:13 AM~14679576
> *DAMN ITS GOOD TO SEE THAT YALL HAVE ALOT OF BUSINESS DURING THE RECESSION! BLACKMAGIC HYDRAULICS ALWAYS!
> *


Thanx homie, being Family ties and all true homies helps too...Thats why we the *Kings of this Shit*

We all work hard to shine throw :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Don't get me wrong, this economy has put a damper on all of us, just means we have to work twice has hard :0


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 5 2009, 12:20 AM~14679609
> *Thanx homie, being Family ties and all true homies helps too...Thats why we the Kings of this Shit
> 
> We all work hard to shine throw :biggrin:
> *


HELL YEA HOMIE! THATS WHY WHEN I WENT TO ORDER MY FIRST SETUP I CALLED UP THE HOMIES AT BLACK MAGIC AND YALL TOOK CARE OF ME!!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Aug 5 2009, 01:22 AM~14679616
> *HELL YEA HOMIE! THATS WHY WHEN I WENT TO ORDER MY FIRST SETUP I CALLED UP THE HOMIES AT BLACK MAGIC AND YALL TOOK CARE OF ME!!
> *


 :thumbsup: Just doing what we spos to do


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 4 2009, 10:54 PM~14679462
> *a few more specials like this and you could afford some A/C up in that bitch lol or a swamp cooler
> *



LOL, we have 3 swamp coolers!! And some ICE COLD a/c in my office!!!!


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Aug 5 2009, 10:13 AM~14682350
> *LOL, we have 3 swamp coolers!! And some ICE COLD a/c in my office!!!!
> *


haha yeah you got it gooood :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Aug 5 2009, 11:13 AM~14682350
> *LOL, we have 3 swamp coolers!! And some ICE COLD a/c in my office!!!!
> *



see we all knew you run this shit..you got the office with the cold a/c...


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 4 2009, 10:56 PM~14679099
> *custom made in the morning shipped by 4 p.m ...now thats service....hahah
> 
> your lucky I like you...I mean wanna stay at ur house when we come to hawaii
> ...


Take an early get away! Thanks brotha for the solid service. My LV family BMH! When u guys get here, I'll take care of you guys at the hilton.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 4 2009, 11:52 PM~14679447
> *another 5 kits going out today Thanks everyone
> 
> 
> ...


    :worship: :worship:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 5 2009, 12:20 AM~14679609
> *Thanx homie, being Family ties and all true homies helps too...Thats why we the Kings of this Shit
> 
> We all work hard to shine throw :biggrin:
> *


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

thanks jess for the latest shipment


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

what would 2 all chrome pumps with #9 heads no dumps cost?


----------



## KDM66 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 7 2009, 10:48 PM~14408408
> *I promised a shit load of customers I would do a 4th special hydro deals...
> 
> I've had a great turn out with our 3 pump kits deal, but want to move some 1/2'' comp street pumps specials!!!!!
> ...


ITS TIME TO START THE DEAL AGAIN IM ABOUT READY TO BUY


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## lowlow24 (May 11, 2004)

Thanks to the BMH crew for taking care of my orders. Fast shipping and quality parts, what else can you ask for...Good looking out on the shirt too big M...


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlow24_@Aug 13 2009, 07:47 AM~14755866
> *Thanks to the BMH crew for taking care of my orders. Fast shipping and quality parts, what else can you ask for...Good looking out on the shirt too big M...
> *


 :thumbsup: you kno how we do it.. if you need enything else jus give us a call..


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIESO87_@Aug 6 2009, 05:39 PM~14697135
> *what would 2 all chrome pumps with #9 heads no dumps cost?
> *


pm sent..


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

to the top for the kangs


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlow24_@Aug 13 2009, 08:47 AM~14755866
> *Thanks to the BMH crew for taking care of my orders. Fast shipping and quality parts, what else can you ask for...Good looking out on the shirt too big M...
> *


Thanks Joe...You know we always put it down. Sucks you didn't give new dumps a chance, next time brother, you will seriously love them :biggrin:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Big ups to Black Magic. I just bought my first setup about 2 months ago and it was a good experience. they treated me right and sent my stuff right away. look forward to doing mare business you you in the future.


----------



## lowlow24 (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 13 2009, 02:39 PM~14759346
> *Thanks Joe...You know we always put it down. Sucks you didn't give new dumps a chance, next time brother, you will seriously love them :biggrin:
> *


Haha next time bruddah...I know Black Magic parts working all day everyday!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

damm i am finnally ready to buy and the deals gone


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

how much for two nines and two chrome blocks with one inch ports?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Aug 18 2009, 04:29 PM~14808326
> *how much for two nines and two chrome blocks with one inch ports?
> *


pm sent.. thanks homie


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Aug 13 2009, 02:40 PM~14760213
> *Big ups to Black Magic.  I just bought my first setup about 2 months ago and it was a good experience.  they treated me right and sent my stuff right away.  look forward to doing mare business you you in the future.
> *


thank's homie..


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Aug 18 2009, 06:30 PM~14809560
> *thank's homie..
> *


HOWS ***** RON FEELING???


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 17 2009, 10:11 PM~14799365
> *damm i am finnally ready to buy and the deals gone
> *



well buy any damn ways and maybe just maybe they might help ya out..who knows...


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 18 2009, 06:31 PM~14809574
> *HOWS ***** RON FEELING???
> *


x2


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Aug 18 2009, 06:29 PM~14809545
> *pm sent.. thanks homie
> *


pm didnt come through,thanks


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

need a price on aset of chrome ajustable lower trailing arms do you make them like the 64s with the bend for a 1975 caprice vert


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

TTT for BMH crew!


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

i need to know if yall still have the special going on for the 3 pump set up for 1295 if so i need to get one asap! lmk


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Aug 19 2009, 04:11 PM~14819801
> *i need to know if yall still have the special going on for the 3 pump set up for 1295 if so i need to get one asap! lmk
> *


:nosad: sry holms.. the special ended on july31st..


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Aug 18 2009, 08:13 PM~14810942
> *need a price on aset of chrome ajustable lower trailing arms do you make them like the 64s with the bend for a 1975 caprice vert
> *


pm sent


----------



## dken (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Aug 19 2009, 07:22 PM~14820520
> *:nosad: sry holms.. the special ended on aug.31st..
> *


but isnt today only the 19th?? :scrutinize:


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dken_@Aug 19 2009, 11:21 PM~14823181
> *but isnt today only the 19th?? :scrutinize:
> *


 :dunno: maybe he ment july


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M+Aug 19 2009, 05:22 PM~14820520-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dken_@Aug 19 2009, 09:21 PM~14823181
> *but isnt today only the 19th?? :scrutinize:
> *


 :0 sry holms.. i ment last month..july 31.. been work'n too many hour's..


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Aug 20 2009, 10:24 AM~14827237
> *:0 sry holms.. i ment last month..july 31.. been work'n too many hour's..
> *


i need some things... i dont need a deal.. 









doing a caprice spindal swap on an impala. need the machined ring the ball joint press in on the lower arm and the lower ball joints


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 18 2009, 05:35 PM~14809626
> *well buy any damn ways and maybe just maybe they might help ya out..who knows...
> *


They ended up giving me a very fair price ..... Wasn't as good as the special but is was my fault for missing the special ......but I am happy :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 20 2009, 01:12 PM~14828371
> *Just ordered it yesterday ask for help wasn't anything much they could do ....charged me 1250 for the 940.00 kit .....I guess it is what it is
> *


You know we do the best to make our customers happy. I was in the office ,when Jessica was talking with you, The 945 kit was a promotional deal I was doing which ended on July 31. You ordered our super street 2 pump kit which is 999.00 and you added 3 &3/4 ton hopping coils , and powerball upgrade. 

It wasn't like we said it would be 940 and charged you 1250.... Also the kit was 1165.oo plus shipping which wouldn't be quoted til all the weights were known.This just goes to show how *good *a specail* is*... We are not like most companies which overcharge shipping to more than cover their costs, we add 10% over our cost to cover packing materals.

Don't get me wrong, we appreciate your business and would like to do more in the future...

Thanks,
Ron BMH


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 20 2009, 04:36 PM~14831912
> *You know we do the best to make our customers happy. I was in the office ,when Jessica was talking with you, The 945 kit was a promotional deal I was doing which ended on July 31. You ordered our super street 2 pump kit which is 999.00 and you added 3 &3/4 ton hopping coils , and powerball upgrade.
> 
> It wasn't like we said it would be 940 and charged you 1250.... Also the kit was 1165.oo plus shipping which wouldn't be quoted til all the weights were known.This just goes to show how good a specail is... We are not like most companies which overcharge shipping to more than cover their costs, we add 10% over our cost to cover packing materals.
> ...


Ron ,


Like I said in my correction of what I stated it was my own fault for not ordering on time ... To be honest I never even saw the experation date of the offer ...as for the price i was originnaly told for the kit i ordered was 1250.00 + shipping ...but I decided not to buy rear coils based on what big pun told me that I could use my fronts....and i also upgraded to marz heads ...so there is the diffrence ....I was surprised today when I saw the charge on my card it was less then I was told but after I called and talked to Jessica she explained to me that you don't bill the shipping till it's ready to ship ..... I was happy to hear from her the shipping was also going to be less then I was originnally quoted :biggrin: 


Bottom line it's all good ....I got what I wanted for a very fair price and I am happy ...i was gonna buy anyways i had heard nothing but good things and i wasnt gonna make the same mistake i made a few years ago with another hydraulic compny ( no names  ) 

.You guys and girls at BMH are great business people  you will definatly be getting my business for 67 impala next spring ....gotta get this ltd done first :biggrin: 


I just know next time I see BMH has a deal I am gonna jump on it instead of snoozin an loosin :biggrin:


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

Ron loves this shit bro he does not do it for the money like most others, its a great product and fair pricing. You cant go wrong with BMH!!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Aug 20 2009, 07:16 PM~14833571
> *Ron loves this shit bro he does not do it for the money like most others, its a great product and fair pricing. You cant go wrong with BMH!!!!
> *


co-signed ......


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 20 2009, 05:36 PM~14831912
> *You know we do the best to make our customers happy. I was in the office ,when Jessica was talking with you, The 945 kit was a promotional deal I was doing which ended on July 31. You ordered our super street 2 pump kit which is 999.00 and you added 3 &3/4 ton hopping coils , and powerball upgrade.
> 
> It wasn't like we said it would be 940 and charged you 1250.... Also the kit was 1165.oo plus shipping which wouldn't be quoted til all the weights were known.This just goes to show how good a specail is... We are not like most companies which overcharge shipping to more than cover their costs, we add 10% over our cost to cover packing materals.
> ...


cant get better than that how ya feeling big dawg


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper+Aug 20 2009, 09:16 PM~14833571-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm real good, little upset with some p.m's I just got, But I will deal with it tonite. Need to make a stop at someones shop on the way home :0


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

waitin on the 26th to convert my trunk over. BMH!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze+Aug 20 2009, 07:18 PM~14832296-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you wont be disapointed


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 20 2009, 10:40 PM~14835282
> *I'm real good, little upset with some p.m's I just got, But I will deal with it tonite. Need to make a stop at someones shop on the way home :0
> *


oh shit shop call :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 20 2009, 09:53 PM~14835368
> *I just wanted to make sure our customers are happy, And those prices were killer
> you wont be disapointed
> *


NO WORRIES RON I AM HAPPY ..... :biggrin: THANKS FOR THE CONCERN :biggrin: I WAS  GLAD TO SEE SOMEONE WHO CARES ......I WAS A LITTLE LEARY AFTER MY LAST EXPERINCE WITH ANOTHER HYDRUALIC COMPANY


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 21 2009, 09:54 AM~14837723
> *NO WORRIES RON I AM HAPPY ..... :biggrin:  THANKS FOR THE CONCERN  :biggrin:  I WAS  GLAD TO SEE SOMEONE WHO CARES ......I WAS A LITTLE LEARY AFTER MY LAST EXPERINCE WITH ANOTHER HYDRUALIC COMPANY
> *



heres where i jump in and say.....*I TOLD YOU SO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *lol....glad they were able to give u a little break...its always nice to save some money these days no matter what the savings are....


----------



## JUNK_YARD_DOG (Aug 2, 2008)

NEED A PRICE FOR A 3 PUMP SETUP


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 20 2009, 12:12 PM~14828371
> *They ended up giving me a very fair price ..... Wasn't as good as the special but is was my fault for missing the special ......but I am happy :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUNK_YARD_DOG_@Aug 21 2009, 09:46 AM~14838245
> *NEED A PRICE FOR A 3 PUMP SETUP
> *


pm sent


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

can i get a price on you buying back my generation 2 piston pump and sending me a generation 3 lol......


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 21 2009, 02:14 PM~14841217
> *can i get a price on you buying back my generation 2 piston pump and sending me a generation 3 lol......
> *


 :around:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Aug 21 2009, 03:26 PM~14841379
> *:around:
> *



lol..hey u cant blame a guy for only trying lol..its a gently used but still new piston pump lol...


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## ORLANDO I (Oct 5, 2008)

can i get a price on a 3/4 block 
and also 
#11 marzochi gear


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ORLANDO I_@Aug 25 2009, 06:00 PM~14879425
> *can i get a price on a 3/4 block
> and also
> #11 marzochi gear
> ...


pm sent


----------



## lowlow24 (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Aug 27 2009, 11:36 AM~14897769
> *pm sent
> *


What's craccin' M??   How's the Tre' coming along homie?? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 21 2009, 02:14 PM~14841217
> *can i get a price on you buying back my generation 2 piston pump and sending me a generation 3 lol......
> *


you need a gen 5 if you want to see back bumper :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 21 2009, 02:27 PM~14841391
> *lol..hey u cant blame a guy for only trying lol..its a gently used but still new piston pump lol...
> *



U CAN SAY THAT AGAIN! :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

My stuffs supposed to be in tommarrow ......... Can't wait


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

ALMOST DONE


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

i'm tryin to find a pic of a anodized black & chrome black magic setup. someone told me about it & I cant find it!! :angry: can someone help me out??


----------



## Mr Minnesota (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cookie-_@Aug 29 2009, 10:49 PM~14923656
> *i'm tryin to find a pic of a anodized black & chrome black magic setup.  someone told me about it & I cant find it!!  :angry:  can someone help me out??
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=486831


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Minnesota_@Aug 30 2009, 01:14 AM~14923900
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=486831
> *


:thumbsup: thats exactly what i was lookin for. thanks! :cheesy:


----------



## KDM66 (Jul 25, 2009)

ITS TIME FOR A SALE


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KDM66_@Sep 7 2009, 01:27 AM~15001700
> *ITS TIME FOR A SALE
> *


Labor day SALE :0


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 8 2009, 03:20 PM~14414789
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dam..... :biggrin: those look like good prices is that cuz you place big orders with andy?????


----------



## 805-OXNARD-SUR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Aug 27 2009, 10:36 AM~14897769
> *pm sent
> *



HOMIE CAN I GET A PRICE ON A " Y " BLOCK EITHER 1/2 OR 3/4 THANKS BRO


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice dumps


----------



## Caddy-1991 (Mar 10, 2009)

waiting your pm !!! 2 days or more


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

Black Magic's Hot Summer deals., I slipped on the 4th and bumped my head


fucking Ron... not sure how you ended up on your knees and have the bump on the back of your head?!?! :0 :biggrin:  hahaa... what's up RON!!! Miss you homie, hope you and your family are doing well bro. Hope to see you in LV.


Nacho


----------



## Caddy-1991 (Mar 10, 2009)

??? what happen blackmagic sned the pm and no answer


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Caddy-1991_@Sep 8 2009, 02:03 PM~15016209
> *??? what happen blackmagic sned the pm and no answer
> *


he was still thinking. so to let you know he had not forgotten about you he sent a blank pm. 




does it all the time. no biggie.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Caddy-1991_@Sep 8 2009, 02:03 PM~15016209
> *??? what happen blackmagic sned the pm and no answer
> *


he will get back to you probbaly late tonight he doesnt get on lil that much over the weekend plus it was labour day so the shop was closed yesterday


----------



## Caddy-1991 (Mar 10, 2009)

when will he be online ????


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 805-OXNARD-SUR_@Sep 7 2009, 11:48 AM~15003963
> *HOMIE CAN I GET A PRICE ON A " Y "  BLOCK EITHER 1/2 OR 3/4  THANKS BRO
> *


pm sent :cheesy:


----------



## Caddy-1991 (Mar 10, 2009)

send me the paypal invoice to my email
i hit u wthe a pm what is my order


----------



## mrbg (Jan 6, 2004)

great!!


----------



## Caddy-1991 (Mar 10, 2009)

scopy dooo where are u


----------



## 805-OXNARD-SUR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Sep 9 2009, 02:54 PM~15029214
> *pm sent :cheesy:
> *



THANKS BRO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KDM66 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 7 2009, 10:48 PM~14408408
> *I promised a shit load of customers I would do a 4th special hydro deals...
> 
> I've had a great turn out with our 3 pump kits deal, but want to move some 1/2'' comp street pumps specials!!!!!
> ...


RON IM WAITING ON THIS DEAL AGAIN SO I CAN JUICE MY 63


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Wait til he bumps his head again.


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KDM66_@Sep 17 2009, 02:44 AM~15105813
> *RON IM WAITING ON THIS DEAL AGAIN SO I CAN JUICE MY 63
> *


hay ron whats that set-up going for now that 2 pump


----------



## KDM66 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Sep 17 2009, 10:27 AM~15107528
> *Wait til he bumps his head again.
> *


HERE :twak: NOW START THE SALE OR HE IS WAITING FOR THE LRM SHOW IN VEGAS HUMMMMM


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

Going to be soon, keep watch!!!!


----------



## KDM66 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Sep 18 2009, 04:36 PM~15121152
> *Going to be soon, keep watch!!!!
> *


dont take to long i wanna try ur procduct but cce is try`n to sway me to them and throw in beefy stuff


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KDM66+Sep 18 2009, 01:03 AM~15115899-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And OUCH  
I got some killer deals coming...I know the economy is shit , and It's a dogg eat dogg world. But be patient ....Alot of people prolly cant afford to come to Vegas this years ,so The pricing I do at the Show ,I will also pass to "Lay it Low'ers"

What are you looking for???? Maybe I can look around my shop and put together some new deals !!!!!  Mr. KDM63SS :biggrin:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

can i get a deal dog? :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Sep 20 2009, 01:46 AM~15131183
> *can i get a deal dog? :biggrin:
> *


HHHhhhhhhmmmm
































NO






Just playin fool....maybe like 10 dollars off


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 20 2009, 12:55 AM~15131207
> *HHHhhhhhhmmmm
> NO
> Just playin fool....maybe like 10 dollars off
> *


fine than :uh: can you give me the number to showtime they will give me a good deal. :biggrin: 


















Nevermind they shut down cause your deals are too hot :biggrin:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Hey I'm fixin on buying some more things here pretty soon. How about throwing in a couple shirts and some stickers so I can advertise. :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Sep 20 2009, 01:13 PM~15133166
> *Hey I'm fixin on buying some more things here pretty soon. How about throwing in a couple shirts and some stickers so I can advertise. :biggrin:
> *


Just let them know, we usaully throw stuff in, it called Gorilla advertisment.....


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KDM66_@Sep 20 2009, 12:54 AM~15131006
> *dont take to long i wanna try ur procduct  but cce is try`n to sway me to them  and throw in beefy stuff
> *



I haven't steered you wrong before. Give Ron a minute to put together some new deals and specials. You'll thank me later for it.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 20 2009, 01:07 AM~15131058
> *Ouch :0
> And OUCH
> I got some killer deals coming...I know the economy is shit , and It's a dogg eat dogg world. But be patient ....Alot of people prolly cant afford to come to Vegas this years ,so The pricing I do at the Show ,I will also pass to "Lay it Low'ers"
> ...



Hurry and do something damn it lol. I got someone else needing to replace their prohopper back pump with a bmh one to match the 2 bmh front pumps in his 63 impala vert. Hehe


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

You should run a special every other month or so to keep the competition on their toes


----------



## 83caddyhopper (Jan 26, 2005)

damn, all this sounds good. Im waiting myself to see this deal I need a good front pump soon and my homie is waiting to get a 3 pump setup.............


----------



## KDM66 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 20 2009, 01:07 AM~15131058
> *Ouch :0
> And OUCH
> I got some killer deals coming...I know the economy is shit , and It's a dogg eat dogg world. But be patient ....Alot of people prolly cant afford to come to Vegas this years ,so The pricing I do at the Show ,I will also pass to "Lay it Low'ers"
> ...


im lifting my 63 basic right now im really pumped on your product the set up that you had in july 2 pump set would be great for me i will go to 3 but after i wrap my other frame but if i have to wait till oct im okay with that to i might fly down for the show and stop and say hi too just let me know and thanks for the reply :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: thats real biz


----------



## KDM66 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 20 2009, 05:35 PM~15134537
> *I haven't steered you wrong before. Give Ron a minute to pit together some new deals and specials. You'll thank me later for it.
> *


oh i am im just giving him some shit lol i made my choice


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

Always on top, so the wannabee's can copy!!!!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Sep 21 2009, 02:23 PM~15142472
> *Always on top, so the wannabee's can copy!!!!
> *



jessica go hit ron on the head again for all these blackmagic crazed customers...


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

RON GIVE ME A RING BRO.. OR A PM.. I NEED TO PLACE AN ORDER..THANKZ 

LILVIC


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Need a price on a complete 2 pump street set up. Thanks.


----------



## KDM66 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Sep 25 2009, 05:18 PM~15187018
> *Need a price on a complete 2 pump street set up. Thanks.
> *


I JUST WANT THE SAME DEAL ON THE FOURTH BUT IM WAIT TILL SUPPER SHOW THEN HE WILL HAVE ONE


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

someone hit ron in the head already...im trying to hold some people back for the deals lol....come on ron, help me help you lol


----------



## KDM66 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 25 2009, 06:56 PM~15187759
> *someone hit ron in the head already...im trying to hold some people back for the deals lol....come on ron, help me help you lol
> *


 :twak: TTT


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Jul 8 2009, 04:21 PM~14415305
> *:0 I WANT THE BLACK 1    :biggrin:
> *


WATCHOUT VIC ONCE YOU GO BLACK .. :uh: YOU KNOW THE REST LOL WHATS UP BRO?


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fullofcheese70_@Oct 5 2009, 05:25 PM~15275730
> *WATCHOUT VIC ONCE YOU GO BLACKMAGIC ..  :uh: YOU KNOW THE REST LOL?
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KDM66_@Sep 28 2009, 07:45 PM~15212220
> *:twak:  TTT
> *



gonna have to wait till he makes a mexico run then kidnap his ass and tell jessica we aint giving him back till he runs another special lol


----------



## Caddy-1991 (Mar 10, 2009)

good deal thx for the pump ron


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

thanks for rushing us out them new motors its all ways cool to get sponcerd stuff unexpectedly :biggrin:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

hey what's the difference between the screw on cap,bolt on cap and the screw on cap uniball powerballs?


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Oct 6 2009, 05:06 PM~15285057
> *hey what's the difference between the screw on cap,bolt on cap and the screw on cap uniball powerballs?
> *



just the different styles...u could get them with the 4 hex bolts, or the ones that screwed on that u then tightened up a little set screw to lock it into place..or they were just the screw on style...then u also have the balls that with mount to the regular shaft cylinders or the larger diameter cylinders when u flip the ball over

i will tell u though the 4 hex bolts can be a bitch to get off at times..cuz if theres pressure on one side the bolt doesnt want to come out...feels like ur gonna either strip the hex nut or snap ur allens wrench..i would suggest the screw on style...


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Right on Kingfish. I was actually think of getting the $65 screw on type from BMH. :biggrin:


----------



## PiMp0r (Jun 24, 2008)

an other deal comming up soon?


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

Where's the new specials need to make another order :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

A Halloween special?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Oct 19 2009, 08:52 PM~15407131
> *Where's the new specials need to make another order  :biggrin:
> *


Stevie didn't bring enuff :cheesy: the first time


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 19 2009, 09:24 PM~15407591
> *Stevie didn't bring enuff :cheesy: the first time
> *


5 or 10 setup Halloween special. 1st come 1st serve with their Money.


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

TTT for the haters!! Keep watch!!!


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Oct 19 2009, 07:52 PM~15407131
> *Where's the new specials need to make another order  :biggrin:
> *


baller :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics+Oct 19 2009, 08:24 PM~15407591-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup mr n mrs black magic :biggrin: im ready to head back to vegas its tooo wet here in texarse :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

All yall should go back to work and think of a new special. 
How bout you make a "Stevie D cheerlaeder" special. 
Raygene wants to go back to vegas cuz the weather here is really muggy.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Hey steve you the only dude I know that jumps in a range rover all oily and dirty. Forgot to tell you that earlier. That shit was buggin me. You a crazy mofo.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Oct 21 2009, 02:51 PM~15424937
> *All yall should go back to work and think of a new special.
> How bout you make a "Stevie D cheerlaeder" special.
> Raygene wants to go back to vegas cuz the weather here is really muggy.
> *


haha fuker 



> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Oct 21 2009, 02:53 PM~15424964
> *Hey steve you the only dude I know that jumps in a range rover all oily and dirty. Forgot to tell you that earlier. That shit was buggin me. You a crazy mofo.
> *


thats cos im a baller thought you knew haha the expensive range rover leather cleans up real good :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 19 2009, 09:24 PM~15407591
> *Stevie didn't bring enuff :cheesy: the first time
> *


Nope u can never have enough lol


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 21 2009, 12:38 PM~15423126
> *baller  :biggrin:
> *


 Hey hey we had this conversation already ur the one in the range :biggrin:


----------

